# Ok 10 best by category?



## MaxiMe (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok MT who are the 10 best of all by category?

Action
Dramatic
Comedy
Supporting

Just curious.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 22, 2011)

:chuckles:  Not taking the first step yourself?

Some of those categories will be hard to fill up to ten - comedy for one.


----------



## MaxiMe (Nov 22, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> :chuckles: Not taking the first step yourself?
> 
> Some of those categories will be hard to fill up to ten - comedy for one.


Thought I'd let others get the ball rolling 

Ok comedy I put up 3 to start
William Powell
Bob hope
Lucielle Ball


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh I thought you were after ten in each category, my apologies.

I've been thinking meantime and these were the actors that sprang to my mind first, some because of the propaganda machine that is Hollywood and some from my fond memories of old British comedy films and TV series:

Comedy Actors:

John Candy

Robin Williams

Leslie Nielson

Bill Murray

Rowan Atkinson

John Cleese

Charlie Chaplin

Laurel and Hardy

Eric Sykes

Ronnie Barker

Peter Sellers

David Jason

Leonard Rossiter

Terry Thomas (usually in tandem with Ian Carmichael)

Sir Alec Guiness

Frankie Howard

Tony Hancock

Richard Wilson

Arthur Lowe

Harry H. Corbett and Wilfred Brambell


...


Actually now I think about it, as soon as you dump the assumption that only Hollywood film actors can be considered, there are gigaquads of fabulous comedy talents to list .


----------



## MaxiMe (Nov 22, 2011)

Sukerkin said:


> Oh I thought you were after ten in each category, my apologies.
> 
> I've been thinking meantime and these were the actors that sprang to my mind first, some because of the propaganda machine that is Hollywood and some from my fond memories of old British comedy films and TV series:
> 
> ...


I was.
But I'm having a hard time categorizing some of them.

Pachino
Duval
Holden
Tracy
Caine
Hepburn
Loy

Just to name a few


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 22, 2011)

All good talents you picked there :nods:.


----------



## MPC1257 (Nov 23, 2011)

MaxiMe said:


> I was.
> But I'm having a hard time categorizing some of them.
> 
> Pachino
> ...



I would include Glen Ford and Henry Fonda.


----------



## billc (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are a few for comedy:

1.Moe
2.Curly
3.Larry
4.Bud Abbot
5.Lou Costello

I used Moe, Curly and Larry because that would be most familiar to people.  I think they rank up there for comedic acting because although they were in short films, they were also in full length movies.  Also, they are some of the most fondly remembered comedians around.  True, their genius may elude the females of our species but they are really funny.  Also, they were funny in a time without high safety standards and really suffered for their comedy.

Abott and Costello, a lot of people still remember "Who's on First" that famous routine that they did.  One of my favorite movies of theirs was the one with Frankenstein, Dracula and the wolfman.

I'll also add Cary Grant, if you ever saw "Arsenic and Old Lace" you would know how funny this guy could be.


----------



## MaxiMe (Nov 23, 2011)

billcihak said:


> Here are a few for comedy:
> 
> 1.Moe
> 2.Curly
> ...


What not Shep? Shep who on what?  And what about Harpo and Groucho.


----------



## MaxiMe (Nov 23, 2011)

Some that go "unsung"

Richard Boone
Gabby Hayes
Slim Pickens
Randolph Scott
James Garner
Joel Mcrea
Chill Wills
Ben Johnson
Ward Bond
Yakima Canutt

Ok That  list had a deffinate cowboy bent to it but oh well.


----------



## granfire (Nov 23, 2011)

I think putting categories up defeats the purpose, because a good actor can pull either off, category tend to cause type casting, limiting show of ability.

best actors....
I think of the old guys:
Cary Grant
Audrey hepburn

Newer guys:
Merryl Streep, Sorry, I like her, she can play many kinds of roles, she looks believable

Anthony Hopkins

What's his name...the Ghadi guy, Ben Kingsley
Billy Bob Thornton. yes, I know, the drunk looser is his favorite to play, but Sling Blade....wow!

I also like Hanks. 

and good grief, I can't stand her, but have to admit she is not a half bad actress: Angelina Jolie.
But 10, I don't think I can come up with that many.

Most are - probably due to business decisions rather shallow in their work. 
They do the same thing over and over, just in front of a different backdrop.

I would like to add Andy Griffith, too, never headliner other than on TV, but he managed to pull out some dramatic performances between his TV hits.


----------



## Steve (Nov 23, 2011)

MaxiMe said:


> What not Shep? Shep who on what?  And what about Harpo and Groucho.


Pretty sure you mean Shemp.  Come on.  Get your stooges right!


----------



## Buka (Nov 23, 2011)

Uh oh. Okay, ACTION.
Actors? Or roles? Or movies? Current, or all time?  Damn, this is tough already!


----------

